# Out today



## ozzy1955 (May 20, 2020)

Nice run out today in our baby lol, first one since February, Poole Baiter Park around 6 other vans there enjoying a lovely day, back home now though. ☹


----------



## oppy (May 20, 2020)

Being a revolting kinda bloke I decided to blow the spiders out of the bikes exhaust and go for a bit of ride. So from home here in Glossop I decided to go and have a sniff around Bronte country and maybe drop in on my family in Hebden Bridge. Well the number of folks in and around the area was scary. I can understand the concept of cabin fever and wanting to escape, but really, how can some folks be so stupid. The upshot is that I abandoned the pilgrimage and shot off into the hills, found a lovely quiet spot and enjoyed my butties before riding home. En route I passed 5 motorhomes and two caravans, one of the mh's had a box trailer with 4 or 5 sailboards strapped on the back, it beggars belief that some people can be so stupid
Nuff said, I'll get mi 'at


----------



## Tezza33 (May 20, 2020)

Why did I think you had been released from Pentonville when I saw the title?


----------



## ozzy1955 (May 21, 2020)

To be honest it was very good down at Poole virtually all people were ad-hearing to the distancing, most of the cars were even parked leaving a space between them.


----------



## RAW (May 21, 2020)

oppy said:


> Bronte country and maybe drop in on my family in Hebden Bridge


Well fancy that, I live in Hebden Bridge as well !


----------



## TJBi (May 22, 2020)

oppy said:


> Being a revolting kinda bloke I decided to blow the spiders out of the bikes exhaust and go for a bit of ride. So from home here in Glossop I decided to go and have a sniff around Bronte country and maybe drop in on my family in Hebden Bridge. Well the number of folks in and around the area was scary. I can understand the concept of cabin fever and wanting to escape, but really, how can some folks be so stupid. The upshot is that I abandoned the pilgrimage and shot off into the hills, found a lovely quiet spot and enjoyed my butties before riding home. En route I passed 5 motorhomes and two caravans, one of the mh's had a box trailer with 4 or 5 sailboards strapped on the back, it beggars belief that some people can be so stupid
> Nuff said, I'll get mi 'at


Still struggling to work out why you consider what you did to have been stupid.


----------



## oppy (May 22, 2020)

TJBi said:


> Still struggling to work out why you consider what you did to have been stupid.


I would't worry about it. But, whilst cocooned within my self isolating leathers and crash 'at I arrived  ready to turn into Howarth I noticed how many folks were there and realised that I too was being a tad daft and tootled off------ok?


----------



## oppy (May 22, 2020)

RAW said:


> Well fancy that, I live in Hebden Bridge as well !


My folks had a couple of businesses there before retiring up to Heptonstall, my niece and her family live above the Bridge and my brother is in Howarth


----------



## QFour (May 22, 2020)

We broke the Lockdown Rules again today and went out for Coffee and Biscuits. Really nice sitting in the MH on the driveway ..


----------



## Geraldine (May 23, 2020)

Library photo. Walked here today from our house. About 5 motorhomes enjoying the day ( day trippers ) no probs.


----------



## trevskoda (May 23, 2020)

Well we are still not allowed out,not that stops some as i had a client call today regarding a boat mold i was trying to sell before lockdown,he kept trying to get up close for a chat and i kept reminding him of soc distance,he looked at me as if i had just arrived from space,well he was from deep in the country and had not a clue poor sod.


----------



## REC (May 23, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Well we are still not allowed out,not that stops some as i had a client call today regarding a boat mold i was trying to sell before lockdown,he kept trying to get up close for a chat and i kept reminding him of soc distance,he looked at me as if i had just arrived from space,well he was from deep in the country and had not a clue poor sod.


Maybe he didn't know about the pandemic... Not mentioned much in the news or anywhere really!


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 24, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Well we are still not allowed out,not that stops some as i had a client call today regarding a boat mold i was trying to sell before lockdown,he kept trying to get up close for a chat and i kept reminding him of soc distance,he looked at me as if i had just arrived from space,well he was from deep in the country and had not a clue poor sod.


Did he have a Labrador with him? If so he could have been blind...


----------



## phillybarbour (May 27, 2020)

Nice looking van.


----------

